# SS increase?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

"The Senior Citizen League is estimating a 1.6% COLA for seniors on SS going into the new year."

Well, I guess it's better then nothing.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Micheal said:


> "The Senior Citizen League is estimating a 1.6% COLA for seniors on SS going into the new year."
> 
> Well, I guess it's better then nothing.


It helps offset the Medicare increase.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It helps offset the Medicare increase.


Yup. Like most COLAs, it's never enough. 

Jeff


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just like before, the cost of Medicare will go up enough to eat up most of that COLA "increase".


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

NO, Medicare increase will eat up ALL of the cola plus at least another $2. At least that is the way it has been for me and the wife for the last 6 years. Our checks have both gone down $7 over the last 6 years.

Sorry about being negative, but it sure does suck.

Dave


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wondered bout Medicare - according to medicareresources.org "standard part B premium is projected to increase to $144.30/month; an increase of $8.80".....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's a huge chunk of change! Mom had a few cents extra after last years increases, but just a few cents. Meanwhile everything else has gone up and she and Pop are worse off than the year they retired.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> That's a huge chunk of change! Mom had a few cents extra after last years increases, but just a few cents. Meanwhile everything else has gone up and she and Pop are worse off than the year they retired.


Is their total funding from SS?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Considering that their little hobby farm barely breaks even I would say yes. Bad financial decisions and the every day struggles back in their younger days figure highly in the equation. Mom barely made enough money to keep her head above water when she worked and Pop was the recipient of a couple bad divorce judgments. They are comfortable but not "stare off into the distance while pumping gas" comfortable.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> Considering that their little hobby farm barely breaks even I would say yes. Bad financial decisions and the every day struggles back in their younger days figure highly in the equation. Mom barely made enough money to keep her head above water when she worked and Pop was the recipient of a couple bad divorce judgments. They are comfortable but not "stare off into the distance while pumping gas" comfortable.


Sad situation for sure. I often "stare off into the distance" while pumping fuel. Not daydreaming... Planning my next move.


----------



## WMC (Nov 1, 2018)

DW and I feel fortunate SS covers all our routine expenses. Projected increase will net us about $25 increase.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

WMC said:


> DW and I feel fortunate SS covers all our routine expenses. Projected increase will net us about $25 increase.


I'm the same way. My SS covers our essentials.... Tobacco and alcohol. We can handle the luxuries.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I let it cover my property taxes and maybe a new gun or two every year.
I think that's the least I can do with money from the government, assuming there is any left on the table when I get there.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Social Security is not government money. It's money that has been taken from people's paychecks since 1935. Employers also contribute to the Social Security fund. The government is supposed to invest the money so the principal and interest will be available to pay workers when they retire or if they become disabled, or to pay spouses and children if the contributor dies. Some people will never get as much money back as they "invested" in the program.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Social Security is not government money. It's money that has been taken from people's paychecks since 1935. Employers also contribute to the Social Security fund. The government is supposed to invest the money........


Yep, last I knew they invest that money into Treasury Bonds... and then guess who pays when SS start cashing those bonds in; not only the people who already pay into SS, but sadly all fed tax payers.....


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> Social Security is not government money. It's money that has been taken from people's paychecks since 1935. Employers also contribute to the Social Security fund. The government is supposed to invest the money so the principal and interest will be available to pay workers when they retire or if they become disabled, or to pay spouses and children if the contributor dies. Some people will never get as much money back as they "invested" in the program.


it is now government money. Since Ron R had it put in the general government fund. Ike was the first to steal from it and never payed it back. When it was just a private fund it got so big that the government took it and never payed it back. I love the republicans.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, the Social Security Admin won't make the COLA official until Oct10.... 
Think you can hold your breath till then?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

What? Holding breath over one and a half percent?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oxankle said:


> What? Holding breath over one and a half percent?


Nope it's 1.*6*%


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh, Gee~~~ I apologize for the error. Let's see, one tenth of one percent on the average 1800 payment? 
Strains my brain to calculate that. Not even sure of the average, or the mean.


----------

